# Clown Loach - One died.. help please



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi,

I've had 2 Clown Loach for about a year now. I did a tank clean out last week and took 80% of the water out then refilled using tap safe etc.

I have a castle and both of the Loach's kept disappearing behind it for hours on end, I came home on Saturday and one of the Loaches was on the bottom of the tank upside down flapping around but still alive, I wasnt sure what to do so left the fish. I got up the next morning and the fish was dead on the bottom of the tank. 

Ever since the other Loach has been wedging itself behind the water filter with his head facing upward, is there a reason that he is doing this?

I'm planning on getting some more clown loaches so that the one thats left is not on his own but didnt want to incase the tank was infected due to this fish dying.

Any help is appreciated.
Joanne


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Upon the surface, it could be a number of things. What do you treat your water with? Some dechlors only treat chlorine and not chloramines. Some dont remove heavy metals. Did you just remove water of did you do a gravel vac also? Did you rearrange or uproot anything? Was the new water temp the same or close to the old? What size tank and filtration? Any other inhabitants? How large are the loaches?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I bet it was most likly because of the huge water change you did, why so large? Its only recommended to do 20% not 80%.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> I bet it was most likly because of the huge water change you did, why so large? Its only recommended to do 20% not 80%.


I disagree with that statement. I've never seen anyone recommend no more than a 20% change or say that all tanks should have 20% changed out. A lot of it depends on the tank and personal preference. On my small tanks, 10g and under), I change 50-90% of the water weekly. On the larger tanks, I do 25-50% changes weekly. I've never had a problem with any of my fish, even on the occasions that I've done 100% water changes. As long as the temps match and the water is treated to remove nasties, there shouldn't be much problem in doing larger than 20% changes regularly.

Now its a different story if the water ISN'T changed regularly. Then small, frequent changes are what I've seen recommend to get to optimal conditions, then larger, regular changes after that, so as not to stress the fish out too much.


----------



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

Well to be honest (and I feel rather guilty for this :chair: ) the tank hadnt been cleaned out for a good few weeks therefore thought it would be best to do a large water change and then do a 20% change weekly.... Maybe I was wrong. Yes I cleaned the gravel too. I use Tap Safe in the water and also use a little cooking salt as I have been advised this helps to keep the water safe for the fish. 

I dont have many fish in the tank as a lot died about 6 months ago due to fin rot and i havent been able to afford any more fish until now. The tank was treated for finrot at the time and all of the other fish are fine now.
I am planning on getting a load more fish to put into the tank in the next few weeks but wanted to let it settle after the water change.

Im not sure of the size of the tank but I will post a photo in a minute.

What is the best way to ensure that the tank is ok for new fish to be introduced? :?:


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Table salt!!!??!? That is what killed your fish right there tablesalt+fish=death also even if you had used aquarium salt it would have hurt or killed the loaches as they are scaless fish which burns their skin. Also since you hadn't done a water change in a few weeks then did such a large one that most likley put the fish into shock not counting the table salt. Who told you table salt was ok? Also we still need to know how many gallons this tank is as well what and how many fish are in the tank.


----------



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

joannestevenson said:


> also use a little cooking salt


I said cooking salt!! Not table salt. :roll: 

I was advised by a friend who works in a huge fish shop caring for the fish.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I've never heard of cooking salt... other than table salt (regional difference maybe?) Free-flowing noniodized perhaps?

Actually... according to The Cook's Thesaurus  table salt and cooking salt are the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Yep thats why I said table salt. I guess your friend must not know much about fish.


----------



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

Heres a pic of my tank... pretty empty at the moment!










Here the pic of where the loach is hidin, is this normal?


----------



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

Like i said, i dont know much about fish so I was wrong.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

No thats not normal. Also that tank is way to small for clown loaches and its espically to small for 2 common plec's they get to be over a foot long. Could you give us the dimensions for that tank as it looks to be a 30g hex but the dimensions would help to tell what it is.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Maybe she means kosher salt! Dunno, people call stuff differently in different places sometimes. No need to be harsh tho 

Aside from the water quality & maybe stocking problems (don't know without the tank size and fish list), there is some debate on using salt as a preventative in water all the time. And then even beyond that, there is more debate about using salt with scaleless fish (loaches, corys).

Joanne, let us know more details so someone can try to help.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

All I saw in that pic was 2 common plec's and a clown loach.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Hah ok, so I was slow posting  The phone rang! I have to agree with Durb, your tank is far overloaded with the fish you have... I would strongly urge you not to get a "load more fish". If you like a lot of fish, maybe you could consider swapping out for some smaller fish. Plecos in particular have a really heavy load on a tank because they are like poop machines hehe. Clown loaches also get pretty big if they aren't stunted (up to 12" also).

If you have a test kit - test your water and post your results. Its possible that removing so much water and gravel vaccing caused a mini cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Christine said:


> Hah ok, so I was slow posting  The phone rang!


excuses, excuses. LOL Just kidding.


----------



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

Height 18 inch
Width 24 inch
Depth 12 inch

Does that help?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

I also need the radius since its a hexagonal tank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2006)

Opps double post.


----------



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

not sure what you mean by radius? Measure the tank all of the way round? 

I must sound really dumb lol!


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2006)

You know, I'm not really sure what that is either, I believe its the distance from one end to the other at the top or it could be like take a piece of string and measure it to see how long it is (I'd try to get a string thats about 15" long) then wrap it around the top of the tank and if the two ends meet without over lapping then the radius is 15". But I'm not sure which one you need to do as I've never had a hex tank. Can someone help me out?


----------



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

OK ive measured the tank all of the way around and it measures 68 inches.

Hope that helps lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok, it appears to be around a 27g tank which is way to small for all those fish.


----------



## joannestevenson (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for that :razz:


----------

